# Seeking advice on Oak Fibercore



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

Last year, I made trophies for a disc golf tournament. I've been asked to make 72 of them for another tourney this year. In the photo below, I used solid oak for the disc. The radius is 9 1/4 inches.

To keep the price down, a friend suggested using oak fibercore for the discs. I can save a bundle, but I don't want to compromise on quality of product.

What are your thoughts on oak fibercore vs. solid oak? I know the fibercore will stain much darker, and I'm OK with that.

I use a 3/8" roundover bit for the edges of the disc. Any feedback on how well this material will respond to my router? I'm assuming this is the material I've seen used on cabinet doors. It seems to do OK on the router.

I'd appreciate any feedback and advice on this project.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

If it was possible to obtain a small piece, try routing an edge, staining it and make a comparison. Nothing like seeing the real ting side by side.

Personally, I think you will miss the beauty of the grain around the edges. Just my $.02.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

I agree with you Lew. Unfortunately, gotta get the price down, if possible :-}


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

The fibercore is basically MDF with an oak veneer. You''ll have to leave the edge square and use oak edgeband or make a round bullnose to finish the disc….both options will increase your labor time.
What about using a cheaper, same looking wood? Ash?


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd agree with Moai above, look for a cheaper wood. I've used fibercore plywood before, it's ok, but about the only thing that made it a better buy was that it was cheaper and it was spot on 3/4"

edit: with 72 to make it would definitely add a lot of hassle adding edging. and i dont know if you've stained or painted a cut/routered edge of MDF, but it's very fuzzy, soaks up a lot of stain and just doesnt look all that great. I used MDF for some trim in the house, since it was painted i thought i was making myself a deal. Ended up having to seal the cut edges with drywall mud, buff most of it off and then paint. normal sealer wont work.


----------

